# My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

*My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*

I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
All good right? Nope.
I pressed the button on the wall near the panel saw and heard the command go off on the loudspeaker that something needed to be cut.
After waiting almost 15 minutes a middle age worker comes meandering over. He asked me what I would like cut and I explained I need this sheet cut in 4. After asking me for an explanation of how that should be done he puts the piece on the panel saw and completely ignores the built in ruler he cumbersomely handles a tape measure on the sheet. I said "theres a tape on the saw you know…" He then snaps and denies that there is such a thing.
It literally took 20 minuets for him to cut it down. He was then rude to me after I thanked him reluctantly.
The bottom line is…Take your truck to lowes if your buying sheet goods. Cut them yourself.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


I wish someone would have told me that one of the most useful tools in woodworking is a pickup truck. I hate buying sheet goods.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


your lucky the guy new how to turn on the saw…......and didn't cut off his fingers!!!!

A pickup is an invaluable tool!!!!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


This is one of the toughest things for the woodworker, and that is trying to find a decent place to buy materials. When I first started woodworking, I knew I needed to find a place that catered more to the woodworker then just a big box store. I checked with some of the local cabinet shops to see where they bought their lumber and sheet goods. Most bought from the larger suppliers that delivered directly to them and most of those suppliers didn't want to deal with a little shop or hobbiest, but I kept looking and asking and finally found a supplier that handled a nice selection of hardwoods, some exotic woods and a good selection of sheet goods. They didn't care if I bought 1 board or if I wanted 100 bd/ft. There was only one problem…...They where almost 2 hours away!. That was over 20 years ago and I'm still doing business with them. Sometimes is was not very conveinent and sometimes I still had to buy something from one of the box stores, but most of the time, the difference between the price I had to pay at the box store and the crappy quality I got there, it was worth the time to plan a trip to my supplier. A few years ago I moved my shop to Myrtle Beach, SC and I'm now about 4 1/2 hours away from my supplier, but guess what? I still buy 75/80% of all my materials from them. I'm lucky and have found a small supplier that's fairly close that I can run and pick up a sheet of plywood if I need it, but I still drive past the local Lowe's and Home Depot to get there. 
Good luck on your woodworking and keep looking for a supplier that caters to you!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


The last 4×8 sheet of birch plywood that I purchased at lowes, 13 ply, had veener only 10/1000 thick (I measured a loose chip). Obviously, their panel saw would leave a horrible amount of tearout. Plywood like this can only be cut with a special blade.

A friend of mine has contacts with a specialty cabinet shop that will sell him high quality plywood. It isn't cheap, but it may be well worth nurturing a good relationship with your local cabinet shop. The Frank Miller Lumber Co. in Union City IN also sells high quality plywood, and they will cut it with a smile - nice small town people.

By-the-way, I'm now on my third Dodge 1500 truck - couldn't do without it.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Yeah, sometimes getting material cut at the big box stores can be an adventure.

I started bringing along my cordless saw when buying sheet goods or long boards (we have a van). I cut them myself in the parking lot. As a result, my cuts are clean, crisp and exact.

Sorry to hear that your experience with the employee was not so good. I've always found my local Lowe's store staff to be very friendly and efficient.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


You ain't just whistling Dixie, my friend! I love my pickup….I think it's one of the most important tools in my shop! Not only can you handle sheet goods and long lumber, but it works pretty good for bringing home large pieces of wood working equipment!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


I have had similar adventures. I don't have a truck and sheet goods are now my biggest pain. I usually check the cut list and try to calculate the largest margin of error so I can recut when I get home. I have recently explored mills, as adverse to the big box.

Good thinking Randy. I can see where bringing some styrofoam in the car and running a cordless out in the parking lot would save a good deal of the pain. I will have to remember that one.

David


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


I have no patience for bad service. PERIOD. When I am confronted by an employee who shouldn't be working with the public, I demand they get their Manager. It's kind of like making them tell on themselves! Works every time…....except on the rare occassion when you quickly determine the Manager is the problem!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


We think we still should get competent polite help at stores. But many employees don't understand that concept.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


ive always had trucks or vans (full size) and thered be no way i could get thru life without them, theyre like a welder or plasma cutter…or a dog..lol
randy, u said u have a van…im a bit confused tho, why would u need to cut the ply in the lot? unless it was just to make people wonder..lol
even if its a mini-van u could easily get a ladder rack? it just hit me odd so i had to ask


----------



## MikeInMiss (Sep 3, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


My grip with pickup trucks around where i live is they only have a 6 1/2 foot bed. what happened to using a pickup truck for work instead of as a toy or kids making them look fancy.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Mike, Tailgates go down. Making that 6.5 feet 8.5 feet…

Yeah I wish a standard box was still 8'. But it isn't…

I have a truck with a 6.5 foot bed, and I just flop the tailgate down, strap the sheet goods in and go…

I hate to say it, but at least at the Lowes by me, the guys working the lumber department are actually pretty decent… Now Home Depot is a completely different story…


----------



## MikeInMiss (Sep 3, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


my problem with putting the tailgate down is 30 sheets of 3/4 cherry ply held in by a $3.95 strap. this is why i drive a F350.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Here's my $0.02: I love my truck, but *NOT *Lowe's!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Well I am going to disagree. I have never had a bad experience at store were I shop.

All my cabinet for the garage/shop were made from oak plywood cut at Lowes (dublin,CA).
I always got the help I needed and yes they measure with a tape.
When I am shoping there I always get asked if I needed help. They even help me move sheet around so I get the one I like. Sometimes I got asked in the parking lot if I need help load.

I always give myself a 2" margin because their saw leaves a lot of splinter. They never charged me for the cuts either.

The worst days to shop there are weekends, that when they have a lot of trafic. If I have to go on the weekend I make it very early in the morning.

I almost never had to wait more than 10mn at the saw.

I know buy my sheets at MacBeth lumber because of the better selection. They also have a good service.

Home Depot on the other hand, well I tried only once…

I do not work for Lowes.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


I have a 5×10ft utility trailer that handles all the lumber carrying I need. I have filled it with 1000+ bd ft of oak and had no problem. I hook it up to my SUV when needed and put it behing the barn when not in use.
It has paid for itself many times over with trips to the lumberyard. I even have ramps so I can drive my lawnmower on it ifwhen I need to transport it.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Multiple times at Lowes, I have been dragging a 4×8 sheet of plywood out of the rack-by myself, and had their guys walk by and totally ignore me. That is of course, when you can actually see someone working there
I will often help another customer load their truck, and have had some help me. *Never* someone that works there.

So my question is, why are they so successful, and locally owned stores are dropping like flies. Of course the answer is simple--People keep going there and spending money. We all do.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


I think *Kent Shepherd* has it right. We all decry the loss of good customer service (or good quality products), but we continue to shop for price instead of for service or quality.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Kent and Peter have the gist of it. I can remember getting gas and having them clean the windshield, fill the tires and check the oil….then came cheap "self service." Not that we are not capable of doing things ourselves…but the liltte extra's used to make things so folks and the stores seem alot more service oriented…and a lot more pleasant….now a days…its text this, email that…(folks don't hold a conversation anymore in person) then the big faceless box stores where, as the store clerk asks if you want help…they are scurrying away before you can answer…or else they ignore you completely…but to be honest…most of the times the "help" they offer is worse then just doing it yourself. Thankfully, I have always drove a truck….always will….I have no need for a car (a truck interior is not as "stylish" but it suits me just fine)...course for driving families…etc…I can understand wanting something that hauls people rather then goods, though I have hauled a lot of folks in my truck.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


The problem with most "Big Box" stores is that they take kids and make "managers" out of them. They do not have the necessary training to be in these positions. I had that experience at the big orange…the kid was about 23 and informed me he was the asst. manager…he had the [email protected]@ right.(I spent 25 years in management,went to schools,classes etc and when I retired I was still learning something everyday)
They also put people in different departments where they have no experience with no training whatsoever. This causes a morale problem and the employees have no incentive.
Next, the store depends a lot on the store manager. If he does his job you have a friendly atmosphere and a good store. I was in one store that the SM stated he had a kid in college and he would make his bonus for the year(hence no overtime and fewer employees…he no longer works for them)
After I retired I wanted a PT job and went to work for big orange. Supposed to be plumbing department(had 32 years experience in plumbing) they put me in lawn and garden. I quit that one after 2 months and went to work for big blue. Stayed 15 months and left…couldn't take anymore of the SM's crap.
I was around people all my life but believe me Retail is brutal. I put up with customers that were just as rude as some employees.
It isn't always the employees fault. Unfortunately most of those employees need the job and have to put up with the crap. I was lucky as I didn't really need their job.
I still shop both of these stores but I would never want to work there again.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


I have a SUV that holds a 4×8 sheet just about perfectly. The problem is when I get the 5×5 sheets of baltic birch… then I have the guys at the hardwood store I buy from cut 1' off an edge. It's worked out pretty well so far.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


It has been my experience that the employees are a mirror image of the local management. If the manager/owner/boss..cares about the customer, then the employees will adopt the same attitude.

When I have a problem with service, I politely request to see the manager. When/if he/she shows up, then I can figure out the problem very quickly from there. Poor manager=a letter to corporate head-quarters. And since I am wheelchair bond, a little ADA lawsuit suggestion to corporate big wigs seems to get the right peoples attention. It does take a bit of time for things to trickle down and to actually see any results. So be patient my friends, but write those letters. And don't forget a cc to the manager!


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Howie ,youve hit on the most common cause for the loss of quality employees every where ,not just in lumber stores.almost every boss makes more money by screwing the help. hold down wages and you get more money, in companies where a job evaluation affects the raise you get, count on a piss poor evaluation and employees with poor performance, after all they have already been told they are sub standard. of course the ones that arent substandard dont stay long. its kinda sad when your checkout person is a 50 plus experienced competent employee and she or he has to call the supervisor for a price change and he looks about 18. of course the managers job isnt a cake walk or, that is the assistant manager or manager trainee,he has been put on salary and has to work 65 hours a week with no overtime, and fills in when someone calls in sick.the manager of course gets fine bonuses when the store does well but gets the ax if prorfits dont stsy up.


----------



## Chitwood (Jul 23, 2014)

thatwoodworkingguy said:


> *My experince at the "Lowes cutting center"*
> 
> I arrived at lowes like any other today. A very small list. Some kreg screws and a 4×8 sheet of 1/4" birch ply for drawer bottoms. After browsing the tool isles and getting my screws I got my sheet and realized I had my car not truck and that I was going to have to have the sheet cut down to 4 2×4 sheets.
> All good right? Nope.
> ...


Wow some pretty ignorant comments on here! I shop at Lowe's all the time and not for pine or hardwoods or finish plywood as any experienced wood worker knows there are other vendors that offer these products a hell of a lot cheaper. As for service, I am willing to bet a million dollars that guy who cut your plywood was covering someone's lunch, things don't always work out the way you like or expect, a 15 minute wait is not that bad to write a nasty comment and bash the guy who helped you out. And for you Don, I feel bad for people like you the most, I can't count the times I have been standing in line behind someone like you, listening to you whine because you didn't get what you want or the salesman didn't kiss you behind. You must feel like a big man to pick on someone making minimum wage. I love the Lowe's I shop at, it's not always perfect but life isn't so I don't expect anything to be. Just because your a customer, your not always right!


----------

